# Calabrese: A du sta u baccalà



## Kurisuru

Buonasera,

Ho sentito "a du sta u baccalà" in una canzone, penso che si tratta del dialetto calabrese.... Cosa vuol dire? "Ti piace il baccalà?"

Grazie mille del vostro aiuto!


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Kurisuru.
"Addu sta" dovrebbe essere "dov'è". "U" è  l'articolo "il".


----------



## Kurisuru

Grazie mille!


----------



## francisgranada

Necsus said:


> "Addu sta" dovrebbe essere "dov'è". "U" è  l'articolo "il".


Per curiosità: se non mi sbaglio, la detta frase in napoletano sarebbe "addò sta 'o baccalà" (supponendo che _baccalà _si dica così anche in napoletano)


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Francis. Sì, chd io sappia è baccalà anche in napoletano.


----------

